# Movein Moveout Queues | No Void



## Sharksheep (Jun 20, 2020)

Does anyone know how many villagers can be in the void? I'm trying to scan in Amelia's card (it works at Harv's and it's legitimate) and I can't invite her to the camp site and I get a message along the lines of "I can't talk right now. I'm busy moving." 
I did some googling and people suspect she got dropped into my void during trades and I can't invite her via Amiibo until she is gone.


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon (Jun 20, 2020)

The move-in queue can store 4 villagers (this has been datamined, the relevant array is MoveInAnimal[4]).

I'm not sure what you mean by "gone," but there doesn't seem to be a way for villagers to be removed from the move-in queue, if that's what you're talking about. I'm guessing this is a consequence of how the move-in queue works in general (ex. if you invite villagers 3-5 at the beginning of the game, they enter the same move-in queue, there's no differentiation between how villagers are added to the queue, so there's no way to remove villagers from the queue).


----------



## Sharksheep (Jun 20, 2020)

FraudulentDimetrodon said:


> The move-in queue can store 4 villagers (this has been datamined, the relevant array is MoveInAnimal[4]).
> 
> I'm not sure what you mean by "gone," but there doesn't seem to be a way for villagers to be removed from the move-in queue, if that's what you're talking about. I'm guessing this is a consequence of how the move-in queue works in general (ex. if you invite villagers 3-5 at the beginning of the game, they enter the same move-in queue, there's no differentiation between how villagers are added to the queue, so there's no way to remove villagers from the queue).



I meant gone as in she is removed from my move in queue. There's two voids isn't there? One for the villagers that I've picked up from other players and the one for the villagers that moved off my island. Like the same instance of the villager that moved off my island can't reenter my moved in queue.


----------



## Corrie (Jun 20, 2020)

Is there a way to clear the void? Or do you just have to wait until all four villagers are gone?


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon (Jun 20, 2020)

Sharksheep said:


> I meant gone as in she is removed from my move in queue. There's two voids isn't there? One for the villagers that I've picked up from other players and the one for the villagers that moved off my island. Like the same instance of the villager that moved off my island can't reenter my moved in queue.





Corrie said:


> Is there a way to clear the void? Or do you just have to wait until all four villagers are gone?



Yeah, so, I have no idea what people are talking about when they say "void" at this point.

There's MoveInAnimal which is your move-in queue. It stores 4 villagers that are set to move onto your island as soon as you have an empty plot. This is the queue that I was talking about. It doesn't seem like there's a way to fully clear villagers from your move-in queue as a consequence of how it works in the game (see my example of villagers 3-5 in my previous comment). From what I understand, the only way to get villagers out of that queue is to move them in one at a time by leaving plots open.

There's also MoveOutAnimal which is your move-out queue. It stores 10 villagers that have moved out that haven't been adopted.

I'm not sure if MoveOutAnimal has been thoroughly looked at through datamining (I'm guessing that it's hard to do research since it probably requires going online with a hacked Switch?), but I personally have no idea what the heck it's supposed to be doing because it was super glitched in previous versions of the game, and I'm pretty sure it's still glitched. So I have no idea if it's supposed to be fully cleared like in NL, or how it actually works, but that's neither here nor there. This issue is about MoveInAnimal.


----------



## Sharksheep (Jun 20, 2020)

FraudulentDimetrodon said:


> Yeah, so, I have no idea what people are talking about when they say "void" at this point.
> 
> There's MoveInAnimal which is your move-in queue. It stores 4 villagers that are set to move onto your island as soon as you have an empty plot. This is the queue that I was talking about. It doesn't seem like there's a way to clear villagers from your move-in queue as a consequence of how it works in the game (see my example of villagers 3-5 in my previous comment). From what I understand, the only way to get villagers out of that queue is to move them in one at a time by leaving plots open.
> 
> ...



I'm guessing that if you have a 4 villagers in your move in queue and one of them moves in, you'll have three in that queue for some amount of time until either 1) the game fills it with someone random or 2) You pick up a villager from another person's MoveOutAnimal and it goes into your MoveInAnimal. Because people have said that they'll get a villager move in and say in their intro that they moved from some island name to your island. And people have said they had a villager bounce back and forth between two islands because they only play with a small group and no strangers.


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon (Jun 20, 2020)

Sharksheep said:


> I'm guessing that if you have a 4 villagers in your move in queue and one of them moves in, you'll have three in that queue for some amount of time until either 1) the game fills it with someone random or 2) You pick up a villager from another person's MoveOutAnimal and it goes into your MoveInAnimal. Because people have said that they'll get a villager move in and say in their intro that they moved from some island name to your island. And people have said they had a villager bounce back and forth between two islands because they only play with a small group and no strangers.



Yep, that's the gist of it.

I think there still might be some weirdness to MoveIn (and how it interacts with MoveOut? possibly?), because I remember talking to someone who was trying to experiment with both queues, and they eventually had a difficult time populating their MoveIn with voided villagers (they just kept getting pure RNG villagers). But again, that's neither here nor there.

So in your particular issue, I think it's basically guaranteed that Amelia is in your move-in queue unless something else weird is going on. The question is whether or not you're willing to go through your entire move-in queue to get to Amelia.


----------



## Corrie (Jun 20, 2020)

FraudulentDimetrodon said:


> Yeah, so, I have no idea what people are talking about when they say "void" at this point.
> 
> There's MoveInAnimal which is your move-in queue. It stores 4 villagers that are set to move onto your island as soon as you have an empty plot. This is the queue that I was talking about. It doesn't seem like there's a way to fully clear villagers from your move-in queue as a consequence of how it works in the game (see my example of villagers 3-5 in my previous comment). From what I understand, the only way to get villagers out of that queue is to move them in one at a time by leaving plots open.
> 
> ...



Aw man, that sucks. Thanks for clarifying!

By void, that's the word everyone used back in NL days. Represents the same thing except you could "clear" it by visiting someone's town who had ten villagers. Sucks you can't do that in this game.


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon (Jun 20, 2020)

Corrie said:


> Aw man, that sucks. Thanks for clarifying!
> 
> By void, that's the word everyone used back in NL days. Represents the same thing except you could "clear" it by visiting someone's town who had ten villagers. Sucks you can't do that in this game.



Oh, yeah, sorry that didn't come across well. I'm familiar with what the void meant in NL and how it worked back then.

My confusion is over the fact that people are now conflating the move-in queue and the move-out queue and calling them both "the void." So when people ask, "How many villagers can the void hold?" Like... which "void"? MoveInAnimal holds 4 villagers. MoveOutAnimal holds 10 villagers. Or when people say, "How do you clear the void?" Again, which "void"? Because MoveInAnimal functionally can't be cleared in its current state, and I have no idea what MoveOutAnimal is supposed to be doing because it was/is glitched. And then people are saying things like "there's a villager in my void" when they actually mean the move-in queue, which isn't even how the term was used back in NL. OTL

Ideally, I think we'd just get rid of "the void" as a term and replace them with move-in queue and move-out queue. And then we'd call any villagers that aren't adopted as "voided villagers" (or, heck, just un-adopted villagers to make things simpler). Or something like that. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Corrie (Jun 20, 2020)

FraudulentDimetrodon said:


> Oh, yeah, sorry that didn't come across well. I'm familiar with what the void meant in NL and how it worked back then.
> 
> My confusion is over the fact that people are now conflating the move-in queue and the move-out queue and calling them both "the void." So when people ask, "How many villagers can the void hold?" Like... which "void"? MoveInAnimal holds 4 villagers. MoveOutAnimal holds 10 villagers. Or when people say, "How do you clear the void?" Again, which "void"? Because MoveInAnimal functionally can't be cleared in its current state, and I have no idea what MoveOutAnimal is supposed to be doing because it was/is glitched. And then people are saying things like "there's a villager in my void" when they actually mean the move-in queue, which isn't even how the term was used back in NL. OTL
> 
> Ideally, I think we'd just get rid of "the void" as a term and replace them with move-in queue and move-out queue. And then we'd call any villagers that aren't adopted as "voided villagers" (or, heck, just un-adopted villagers to make things simpler). Or something like that. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯



Oh wow, yeah that works waaaay different than in NL. I agree with you. We need different terms given that it works differently now. I'm not too familiar with it because I haven't played with move ins yet but I know my sister was complaining because she got three of my move outs in her town now.


----------



## Reploid (Jun 20, 2020)

I don’t have much to contribute but just wanted to say that I hate the void. I had two villagers move out a month ago and both my wife and sister ended up with them just recently. Definitely feels bad on my part.


----------



## Sharksheep (Jun 20, 2020)

Corrie said:


> Aw man, that sucks. Thanks for clarifying!
> 
> By void, that's the word everyone used back in NL days. Represents the same thing except you could "clear" it by visiting someone's town who had ten villagers. Sucks you can't do that in this game.





FraudulentDimetrodon said:


> Oh, yeah, sorry that didn't come across well. I'm familiar with what the void meant in NL and how it worked back then.
> 
> My confusion is over the fact that people are now conflating the move-in queue and the move-out queue and calling them both "the void." So when people ask, "How many villagers can the void hold?" Like... which "void"? MoveInAnimal holds 4 villagers. MoveOutAnimal holds 10 villagers. Or when people say, "How do you clear the void?" Again, which "void"? Because MoveInAnimal functionally can't be cleared in its current state, and I have no idea what MoveOutAnimal is supposed to be doing because it was/is glitched. And then people are saying things like "there's a villager in my void" when they actually mean the move-in queue, which isn't even how the term was used back in NL. OTL
> 
> Ideally, I think we'd just get rid of "the void" as a term and replace them with move-in queue and move-out queue. And then we'd call any villagers that aren't adopted as "voided villagers" (or, heck, just un-adopted villagers to make things simpler). Or something like that. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯



Yeah I agree that void is a bad term to use now. Going to rename the title of this thread. 

I wish that the amiibos worked and removed them from the movein queue when you scan them. Now I have to wait for four movein and wait for Amelia to move out so I can scan her in at my own convenience. I was planning on using her to kick out one of villagers for a friend but luckily I had another card that does work.


----------



## Corrie (Jun 20, 2020)

Sharksheep said:


> Yeah I agree that void is a bad term to use now. Going to rename the title of this thread.
> 
> I wish that the amiibos worked and removed them from the movein queue when you scan them. Now I have to wait for four movein and wait for Amelia to move out so I can scan her in at my own convenience. I was planning on using her to kick out one of villagers for a friend but luckily I had another card that does work.


Nintendo really made moving in villagers far more complicated than it needed to be. That includes amiibo villagers too.


----------

